# WorldMark Owners GOO @ Camlin, SEA. 9/29-30 '07



## kapish

~::*WorldMark Owners GOO*::~
*"SEA-GOO-2007"*
(_GOO : Gathering Of Owners_)
*September 29 and 30 2007*
at WorldMark's Camlin Resort, Seattle, Washington
[*at the historic Camlin Hotel, in downtown Seattle.*]

WorldMark owners are gathering at our historic Camlin Hotel during the weekend before the annual WorldMark Owners Meeting (scheduled for Tuesday October 2, 2007.) There are units still available at the Camlin, if anyone is interested in staying at the resort during the GOO.  

Please come and join the party!​
Here are 2 threads about last year's GOO and Annual Meeting.

Thread on TUG
Pictures and Stories from SEAGOO 2006.




The gang at the annual owners meeting...





What is a GOO without all the participants in the hot tub!

​*Please feel free to post your questions or send me email/PM if you would like more information about the SEA-GOO-2007!!*​


----------



## kapish

*The potluck is scheduled!*

*We now have the potluck scheduled for 5:30 PM Saturday, September 29th 2007. *


----------



## kapish

*WM Owners GOO this weekend @ The Camlin!*

WorldMark owners have started arriving at the Camlin for this year's annual GOO! The majority will arrive on tomorrow and we will have the potluck Saturday starting at 5 PM. If you are in the downtown Seattle area, please join in the fun!


----------



## Bill4728

The Husky games starts at 5.  So, I'm sorry I'll be at the Dawg House.


----------



## kapish

*Had a great time at the SEAGOO-07! The party goes on!!*

We had a large turnout for the potluck on Saturday night. It started around 5 and finished around 9, followed by the annual SEAGOO hot tub party. After hot tubbing for an hour we all gathered in the penthouses on the top floor and  continued the party.






On Sunday we went over to the Rock Bottom Brewery and enjoyed lunch and some brews including the Alaskan *Wild Salmon Stout* and the R'Ocktoberfest! Had an amazing time with all the GOO participants. 

On Sunday night we gathered in the penthouses on the 11th (top) floor of the Camlin and had more music, food and laughs. 






Here is the link to *Pictures and Stories from SEAGOO'07*.


----------



## mtribe

This was a BLAST as usual.  Thanks to everyine for their hard work.  If you did not make it plan on it next year the meeting is October 23 2008.


----------



## PA-

Carol Ann Stuckey came over with her cute 2 year old grandson for an hour or so, with CaboBill and his wife.  That was really nice.  CA looked great, despite all she's been through (and is going through).  And it was my first chance to meet Bill.  

I had a great time with all you guys.  I appreciate greatly all the work that went on behind the scenes to make it happen.  There was a WHOLE lotta cookin' goin' on (and cleaning).  I try to get out of the way during those activities, so as not to be in the way.  But I do appreciate them.


----------



## kapish

Unfortunately I missed cabobill and CA as I was out and about during their visit. I also had to leave the GOO on Monday morning so missed attending the annual owners meeting, but sure was glad to see a lot of you on the live webcast. 

A lot of interesting questions were raised at the meeting and the Wyndham employees who elected to guard the owners' rights were seen squirming on stage when they were asked these very very valid questions.


----------

